# Thumbs up to a CC Warden



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Credit where it's due  I stayed on the Sheepcote Valley site at Brighton for 2 nights last week. On the second night some friends were going to be visiting me, so I went to reception to ask if there was a parking area for visitors. "Oh, the weather is going to be terrible tonight, just let them park next to your van," said Gary. All facilities were usual CC standard.

I know that the Brighton locals think it's a terrible place to camp but it's so handily located for the marina, beach and town that I'm more than happy to stay there. 

-H


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Caravan club rules state that you are allowed one car per pitch-it doesnt specify who's car. A Motorhome doesnt count as its the camping unit, so our visitors always park on our pitch where there is room to do so. Wardens have always been OK with it too.


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

I visited Sheepcote Valley earlier this year, and was very impressed. It doesn't surprise me that the wardens were flexible and willing. We thoroughly enjoyed the weekend we had there, and look forward to being back.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

mmmmm I have too be carefull what I say as I have been critical in the past of over controlling wardens. However, I don't think this applies to Sheepcote.

I stayed there during Brighton Gay Pride, which must be the busiest time for this site. The place was bursting at the seams. I commented to the warden about the amount of people on each pitch and he said he did'nt see a problem. Some pitches had 2 or 3 tents and a number of cars.

The pitch next to me started off with a Motorhome, car, tent and gazebo. By the end of the weekend the grass pitch had 4 tents, motorhome, gazebo and 4 cars all crammed in. Obviously this being a grass pitch it overstretched the area of the pitch.

This was not an exception but the norm and it did concern me. So much so I e-mailed the CC about it.

To date I have heard nothing back from them.

Stewart


----------

